# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร IC-v82 ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะ.

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารIC-v82 มีทั้งเครื่องแดงเครื่องดำ:ราคาเท่ากัน เป็นของใหม่7.4v ส่งไกล5-7กิโล.
■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.ถามสอบได้ แบตทนทาน.
ช่องแดงมี80 240-260MHz
ช่องดำมีปกติ 136-174MHz
●สามารถตั้งกันคนอื่นดักฟังได้ ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้ 
■มีบริการหลังการขายพร้อมสอนวิธีการเล่นวิทยุ ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน.
เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักพอดีมือ 
●โปรโมชั่นพิเศษ!ซื้อ2เครื่องขึ้นไปมีราคาส่ง.
《ขายถูกเพราะเป็นสินค้าสั่งเกินมา2ตัวเลยขายให้ราคาต้นทุน
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน

▪เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร 
▪รปภ. ยาม. อปพร.
▪พนักงานบริษัททั่วไป.
▪ออกทริปเที่ยว มอไซต์ รถยนต์
▪ปั่นจักรยาน เข้าป่า เข้าค่าย ▪เดินเขาเที่ยวฯ 
▪ธุรกิจครอบครัว 
▪ช่างเดินไฟ ช่างยนต์ ช่างฯลฯ
▪การรถไฟ การไฟฟ้า 
▪อุตสาหกรรม ยานยนต์
▪เกษตรกร 
▪โรงงาน 
▪ห้างสรรพสินค้าฯ

●อุปกรณ์ที่มากับเครื่อง.
•ตัวเครื่อง
•แบตเตอรี่
•ที่ชาร์จ
•สายคล้อง
•กิ๊บหนีบ
•น็อตใส่กิ๊บ
•เสาอากาศ
•คู่มือการใช้งาน

■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้
■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทม กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx ', '91', '113507189', '6356587', '294933', maskedLinePayload)"> กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx น่ะจร้า... 
สนใจทักID LINE= กดเพื่อดูเบอร์โทร xxxxxx507
●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 
■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทม กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx ', '91', '113507189', '6356587', '294933', maskedLinePayload)"> กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx นะจร้า
●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางไปรษณีย์ได้.

■โปรดอ่านข่าวดี!ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้"เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ"
(ปลั๊กไฟบางซื่อ)(ปลั๊กไฟบางซื่อ)
(ปลั๊กไฟบางซื่อ)(ปลั๊กไฟบางซื่อ
(ปลั๊กไฟบางซื่อ)(ปลั๊กไฟบางซื่อ)
ก็จะเจอสินค้าทั้งหมดค่ะ.

ID LINE = 0945705507 (ID) 
ID LINE = 0945705507 (ID)
Tel. 0945705507
Tel. 0886444610

----------

